# General > General Knives & Blades >  best survival knife

## mikebarone

what is the best survival knife in your opinion

----------


## Chris

The one you remember to carry with you?

Seriously though, I've thought about making a forum survival knife/kit and manufacturing it. So I'm curious to see what people would put on their dream survival knife.

----------


## crashdive123

I'd go with the Rambo Super Deer Slayer Delux with Scope, Laser, Holo, Tac Light.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...mbo+super+deer

----------


## hunter63

The one you carry everyday....and have on you when you have survival situation......if it's not a survival situation, then you can plan to carry what ever you want.

Personally it's a SAK.....

----------


## Winter

Here's one I made for WSF as a wilderness knife. The term "survival knife" is often a misnomer. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


What seems far more common is a battery of knives. Swiss army in your pocket, small-medium fixed blade on your belt, and a hatchet, axe, machete, or large knife mounted on your pack or carried. Many include some type of saw ( I do)

I have a ton of knives that are suited to the tasks required in the woods so I kinda pick and choose between them.

One needs a self assessment of what they require a knife to do; not vaguely, specifically.

For instance, if you carry a tent, you may not need to cut poles for shelters. If you carry cooking utensils, you won't need to carve them.

----------


## Stiffy

Remember, a knife is a tool, nothing more.  Unless it's a magical elven knife, of course.

Anyway, there are lots of very good, practical knives that don't cost a lot.  You've probably read this somewhere already, but a fixed blade, full tang knife is a good place to start.

----------


## sticker

mine is my mora and my sak huntsman

----------


## Winter

I don't need a full tang, I find full tangs detrimental for knives used in cold weather. They are a heat sink.

Swords used in warfare for 1000's of yrs didn't have them.

----------


## Sarge47

Check my blog entry.... :Devil: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ions-for-Noobs

The problem here is that is an open-ended question, a hundred different members will give you a hundred different answers.  The best knife is the one YOU like that fits YOU!

----------


## Winter

I guess the best answer is to spend $20 on a Mora. Find out what you believe it's shortcomings are and go from there.

----------


## jfeatherjohn

I have a buddy who got a Esee. I fell in love and bought an Esee4.
Bottom line is it is alot more knife than I need. 
I like my Camillus, didn't pay alot for it, and with the sheath provided I have rigged it as almost another kit.
This isn't a reccommendation because your knife needs may be much different from mine.

----------


## Sourdough

> what is the best survival knife in your opinion


Why ask....??? Why NOT learn the truth, by spending more time in the wilderness. Suggest you start by going to a couple of local taxidermy shops and ask if you can watch them flesh hides, turn lips, turn ears, etc. and notice the tools they use. Ask the butcher what tools he uses. Ask the farmer what sharp tools he uses. Don't waste their time with a hundred questions, just look, notice, learn and leave them to their work.

In the end if you ain't going to get your boots into the field and learn, it really does not matter. Just buy some knives that give you visual gratification, and play with them............"Carefully".

For the record, when working I will carry 9 to 12 different shaped knives.

----------


## Seniorman

> what is the best survival knife in your opinion


"Survival"  for what??  Hunting, camping, hiking, fishing, prospecting, exploring trip gone bad??  Canoe swamped and sunk and you're stranded on a far, uninhabited shore and freezing??

And where??  Light airplane crash in very remote Alaska, and you manage to live? High mountains where you're so lost you don't know where you're lost from?? Desert where it is 130° F in the day and 28° F at night?  Thick woods where everything you see looks exactly like everything else, 360° around you? 

And at what time of the year?? Freezing Winter? Spring?  Blazing Summer? Ever changing weather Fall?

And under what circumstances??  Just lost and need to spend the night out in the boonies?  Broken bone? Suddenly very ill?  No food nor water?  Attacked by wild animals and severely mauled?  Snake bite?

Gotta figure out where you're going to be in the boonies and what you're doing there in the first place.  Then fantasize a  dire survival scenario and buy the proper knife for that scenario.  Or scenarios.  

That's really all there is to it.  Simple.  :Laugh: 

S.M.

----------


## hunter63

Find the most expensive knife you can find....Buy it....Gotta be the best, right?........You are good to go.....

I don't want the best of anything....just the tool for the job, at the time, that won't break me......

----------


## Wildthang

I carry a $16 dollar Cold Steel Pendleton that does everything I need it to do. I ordered it because it had great reviews in Amazon, and for just 16 bucks I thought it would be worth a try. It was actually sharp when I got it, and it feels good in the hand. I put my Buck Woodsman up for a while and am now using my rediculously cheap Pendleton. It is a surprisingly good knife for the price!

----------


## crashdive123

I would be more than comfortable in the woods with any of the kitchen knives I have in this roll.  The most I paid was $3 or any one of them.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## AR7

I love my Eskabar...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

... But if I found myself in a survival situation, I will be very happy if I wear my Gerber BMF, my SAK and my multitool too  :Tank:

----------


## randyt

give me a good axe.



Nice knife roll ya got there Crash!!!!!!!!

----------


## Highhawk1948

I like a 5 to 7 inch blade as a sheath knife along with a pocket knife.  I use Randall Made knives out of Orlando, Florida but there are many on the market that fit the bill.

----------


## Dennis

I have a small pocket clip knife I carry all the time and if I'm in the woods I carry a Ontario Pilot survival knife.

----------


## GreatUsername

> I like a 5 to 7 inch blade as a sheath knife along with a pocket knife.  I use Randall Made knives out of Orlando, Florida but there are many on the market that fit the bill.


I second the choice on Randall Made! I'm lucky enough to have inherited one, and it is a beauty, and very robust. I do wonder though, perhaps a shorter blade of 3 to 4 inches might be better suited as a survival knife because although they aren't as useful for batoning, they are less likely to get broken under heavy use. Then again, I suppose something is very wrong if you have to use your knife in a way that the blade might get broken...

Parting shot: I wish the government would allow everyday carry of sheath-knives even in situations where they aren't for "appropriate hunting or sporting purposes"

----------


## hunter63

> I would be more than comfortable in the woods with any of the kitchen knives I have in this roll.  The most I paid was $3 or any one of them.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Most mountain men and early explorers carried kitchen butcher knives.......

----------


## Sarge47

> Most mountain men and early explorers carried kitchen butcher knives.......


Your absolutely correct, Hunter.  Back in the old days an outdoors person carried a pocket knife, like a Barlow, Case, Stock-man, and the like; as well as what they called a "hunting," or camp," knife.  This silliness about labeling a knife a "survival knife" is just nonsense to me!  A knife is a knife, for crying out loud!  In any TRUE survival situation, anything that can cut, slice, or chop will work...even the blade of an ice skate!         :Detective:

----------


## BENESSE

True 'nough, Sarge.
I have a _survival_ frying pan (which happens to be cast iron) and let me tell you...you do not want to be around when it's being wielded.

----------


## AR7

> This silliness about labeling a knife a "survival knife" is just nonsense to me!  A knife is a knife, for crying out loud!


I don't agree 100% with this. Of course any knife will work, if there is no others...

But... 

I'm a cook, I'm working with a knife all day long. Three or four of them.
But when I go in the forest, I prefer my Mora and my SAK.
And in my BOB I have a labeled "survival knife", because it was designed for "survival situations".

When I was young, I used to go in the jungle with a machete.
A few time I was in the jungle just with an Opinel, but I prefer the machete, better in the jungle, made for the jungle tasks.

So... A butcher knife in a survival situation? Great.
But a survival knife, better  :Punk:

----------


## randyt

what defines a '' survival knife'' ?

----------


## roar-k

One that you can afford.

One that is not a burden to carry.

One that you are not afraid to lose.

One that you will carry.

There are other criteria, but those are the main ones I follow.  I want a knife that I can afford to replace as I am going to use it hard when the need arises.  I want a knife that does't weigh as much as a bag of sand or unwieldy like William Wallace's sword. 

Find what fits you and learn to use it and carry it.

----------


## BENESSE

> what defines a '' survival knife'' ?


One that saves your hide.
Until that happens, it's just a knife.

----------


## Sarge47

> I don't agree 100% with this. Of course any knife will work, if there is no others...
> 
> But... 
> 
> I'm a cook, I'm working with a knife all day long. Three or four of them.
> But when I go in the forest, I prefer my Mora and my SAK.
> And in my BOB I have a labeled "survival knife", because it was designed for "survival situations".
> 
> When I was young, I used to go in the jungle with a machete.
> ...


Okay, you have a "dedicated, designated, survival knife, good idea!" So can that knife be used in the kitchen? Around camp?  Sure it can.  I've cooked professionally as well, that's why I like the Victorinox brand over Wenger, they also make the Forschner brand of professional cook's knife. (http://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop/s...FYxaMgodwDwA2w)  I know because I own one of their older 12 inch chef's knives that I bought for two dollars 30 years ago at a flea market in Colorado Springs and it still holds an edge like nobody's business. However, the term "Survival knife," is a sales hook that grabs the eye of many a "newbie" to the outdoors.  They see it as a "cure-all" to staying alive, so they have to have the best one!  Your idea of a knife stashed in your BOB is a very good one, but we both know that your Mora will get you through as well.  I feel that the term "survival" applied to a knife is misleading; it implies that that's all the knife is good for and can be used for.  Many people like the idea of having a knife to "baton" with, which is really a bad idea.  If you do baton, use only wet, green wood, not dry, dead wood.  However, chopping wood is not the function of a knife, but of an ax.  True, in a real survival situation you may feel that you have to count on your knife to chop wood for, say, a fire...that is if you don't know any other way to cut wood, and there are several alternatives.  Just my dous centavos.     :Detective:

----------


## Stiffy

> what defines a '' survival knife'' ?


A knife that will split an anaconda's head in half.

----------


## Sarge47

> A knife that will split an anaconda's head in half.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

I'm sorry to say that I don't own a survival knife one. If I started digging I could scrounge up quite a pile of knives too. Not a one of them have the moniker "survival knife".

----------


## GreatUsername

I was going to make some Crocodile Dundee quip about "Now 'at's a knife!", but then I found this video and realized his knife is actually really really impressive. I might have to get one of these...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgLOQoVBOqA

----------


## Mozartghost1791

BUSH-6 BM MED.JPG

I have an Ontario Bush Knife and though it's sometimes a burden to carry such a big knife on my belt, It work well for everything from chopping down saplings, rough whittling and carving, butchering animals, and probably be good in self defense. Like I said the only drawback is that the large size makes it unwieldy to carry at ones side (and it looks like a weapon, which I guess it is) but I still carry it on private land and it do work. For bug out bag or taking to public places though... ehhhh....

----------


## welderguy

My favorite and most used knife, is my cold steel bushman. it does every thing I need it to do , from dinner to field its my go to knife.

----------


## GreatUsername

> BUSH-6 BM MED.JPG
> 
> I have an Ontario Bush Knife and though it's sometimes a burden to carry such a big knife on my belt, It work well for everything from chopping down saplings, rough whittling and carving, butchering animals, and probably be good in self defense. Like I said the only drawback is that the large size makes it unwieldy to carry at ones side (and it looks like a weapon, which I guess it is) but I still carry it on private land and it do work. For bug out bag or taking to public places though... ehhhh....


Pretty sweet tool there! Perhaps my sense of scale is off, but that seems like the perfect size to me. Then again, I do tend to prefer "mini-machetes"  XD

Careful with that "probably good in self defense" talk though... while you CAN do that, I'd suggest you take some classes or at least do some research into how knife-fighting works, including knife-vs-knife AND knife-vs-gun. You don't want to have an embarrassing slip-up when you find yourself needing to fend off an attacker. Just like people shouldn't buy a gun for self-defense without first training how to do defend themselves with a gun, it's a good idea to read up on where you can go to learn safe knifeplay. If you don't learn how to use a knife in a fight, I'd recommend learning disarms instead, because they'd probably serve you better than just guessing what to do with your blade. Plus, disarms are just good to know in case you find yourself without your edc, because your gun/knife will never be there when you need it most.

----------


## Stiffy

> Pretty sweet tool there! Perhaps my sense of scale is off, but that seems like the perfect size to me. Then again, I do tend to prefer "mini-machetes"  XD
> 
> Careful with that "probably good in self defense" talk though... while you CAN do that, I'd suggest you take some classes or at least do some research into how knife-fighting works, including knife-vs-knife AND knife-vs-gun. You don't want to have an embarrassing slip-up when you find yourself needing to fend off an attacker. Just like people shouldn't buy a gun for self-defense without first training how to do defend themselves with a gun, it's a good idea to read up on where you can go to learn safe knifeplay. If you don't learn how to use a knife in a fight, I'd recommend learning disarms instead, because they'd probably serve you better than just guessing what to do with your blade. Plus, disarms are just good to know in case you find yourself without your edc, because your gun/knife will never be there when you need it most.


My annual state training at the prison includes "disarm."  I appreciate the value of that, however, the biggest lesson I've learned from that is that I don't want to be in a knife fight.

----------


## welderguy

> BUSH-6 BM MED.JPG
> 
> I have an Ontario Bush Knife and though it's sometimes a burden to carry such a big knife on my belt, It work well for everything from chopping down saplings, rough whittling and carving, butchering animals, and probably be good in self defense. Like I said the only drawback is that the large size makes it unwieldy to carry at ones side (and it looks like a weapon, which I guess it is) but I still carry it on private land and it do work. For bug out bag or taking to public places though... ehhhh....


You are correct that knife is way too big for you, Save yourself send it to me ASAP .... LOL Ive held them in my hands and love the feel , I like a big knife but not a heavy knife thats why i think I stuck with the bushman.

----------


## Mozartghost1791

Though I haven't trained in any knife-2-knife fighting, I have done some practice in how to disarm and counterattack a knife wielding opponent when I am unarmed... 5 years of Karate.... Also studied some advanced knife throwing but I'd not use my Ontario for that unless it was the Absolute Last Ditch... However, the various swordfighting/stickfighting skills that I've picked up over the years should at least give me an average chance with a knife. Personally I'd cut a big old branch and hit the attacker with that... Better chance of success if the guy knows I'm coming.
As far as the uses of a heavy knife... makes chopping much easier on the arms/wrists, while making carrying all that much harder on the hip. I actually made a special 'harness' that helps support the huge sheath over one shoulder while being attached to my belt as well... still burdensome but I don't know when I'll get around to getting another lighter knife. One of you posted a pic of a roll of kitchen knives with wooden handles and I think I have two of those exact same ones. If I had a sheath that worked for them I might consider that.

----------


## BENESSE

> My annual state training at the prison includes "disarm."  I appreciate the value of that, however, the biggest lesson I've learned from that is that I don't want to be in a knife fight.


That's precisely why everyone--law abiding and criminal alike--prefers guns.
Could you use a knife to kill someone? Yes, no brainer. 
But _why_ would you wanna get that close if you have an option of shooting him dead without risking harm to yourself?

----------


## Mozartghost1791

Yeah, a knife is more stealthy than a gun if you can sneak up on someone... but in a fight, everyone wants a gun... The only firearms I have are break action hunting guns... I don't plan on being in many fights... and if I was, what's the chance that I'd actually have a gun with me at the moment? (or my knife for that matter) That's what's so nice about martial arts... You use whatever you have... and we learned how to 'evade' fire from guns, however much use that would do I don't know but it's something.

----------


## crashdive123

A knife is merely a tool, just as a firearm is - nothing more - nothing less.

The key is to pick the right tool for the job......just sayin'.

----------


## Highhawk1948

A knife is just part of the equipment needed in the field.  What ever works for you.

----------


## Highhawk1948

Read the "Alamo Scouts".  Great book on some serious men who gathered info on the Japenees around the South Pacific.  They used knives instead of guns.  It was an essential survival tool.

----------


## the titus

Sak hiker
Is good one small and light yet very practical

----------


## GreatUsername

> Sak hiker
> Is good one small and light yet very practical


Sounds like this could be....
spam0.jpg

Unless of course you'd like to go to the introductions area, and elaborate on why you like that particular knife.


I'm sure I've responded to the OP before, but I just wanted to say, why do we keep having these posts? I'm surprised people think any one specific model of knife will be the best, because if there really were one that topped all the rest, we'd all use them. There are different _classes_ of knives that one could argue are better than others, but again, I think it's mostly a matter of preference. I'll always hate spring-assisted folders, and I'll always hate locking knives with locks in the path of the blade. I prefer fixed-blades to have a cross-guard, and I'll never camp with a butcher knife. That doesn't mean everyone else has to be like me, I just find that arrangement the safest and most practical. Different strokes for different folks!

----------


## welderguy

> Sak hiker
> Is good one small and light yet very practical


 IS better one to go to INTRODUCTIONS and tell everyone about yourself.

----------


## welderguy

I believe this will sum it up. the best survival knives is the one you have with you at the time period end of story.

----------


## kyratshooter

All the blatent advertising and self promotion that goes on here under the guise of knife porn and you guys are upset and calling spam over reference to a specific model of SAK!!!

Get real.

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, I don't think we're seeing SAK Spam.

----------


## welderguy

> All the blatent advertising and self promotion that goes on here under the guise of knife porn and you guys are upset and calling spam over reference to a specific model of SAK!!!
> 
> Get real.


 YOU GUYS. I see one guy.. GUYS is plural meaning more than one. No comments were made by me about spam I told the New guy to post an intro. and then made a comment that the best knife is the one you have at the time. Kinda like whats the best ammo REDUNDANT!!

----------


## GreatUsername

Sorry, too subtle of humor I guess  :Innocent:

----------


## Wildthang

Even a kitchen knife can be used for survival. I have a small Cold Steel Pendleton with some kind of plastic handle, and a Buck Woodsman that are my 2 favorite knives. Neither was expensive but they just work for me!

----------


## welderguy

I figured since we have some new folks on board i would bring this back to the top and get there views.

----------


## GreatUsername

But there IS no best survival knife! Not one for everyone, anyways. Everybody has different styles, different preferences, different needs. The type of knife you need changes from climate to climate as well. 

That said, I'm still curious to see what people's preferences are

----------


## rebel

http://topsurvivalknife.com/index.html

----------


## rebel

http://ezinearticles.com/?Best-Survi...iew&id=6099384

----------


## rebel

http://www.survival-spot.com/surviva...rvival-knives/

----------


## rebel

http://www.wilderness-survival-skill...val-knife.html

----------


## rebel

http://www.wildernesscollege.com/bes...val-knife.html

----------


## rebel

http://www.bestsurvivalknife.com/

----------


## rebel

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/ga...rness-survival

----------


## rebel

http://www.bestsurvivalknifeguide.com/

----------


## rebel

http://news.discovery.com/adventure/...val-knives.htm

----------


## rebel

http://www.survival-gear-guide.com/b...val-knife.html

----------


## Rick

Has anyone told you that you are a sick puppy? Do you have any links on the best survival hong?

----------


## hunter63

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-...ife-90714.html

----------


## Rick

Oh heavens. You are even sicker.

----------


## greatgoogamooga

http://www.budk.com/product/Not-Dead...ath/157366.uts

Goog

----------


## BENESSE

> Do you have any links on the best survival hong?


Probably too much coverage for you, but it's a start.

https://dickeybub.net/product/mossy-...FVKf4AodpmwA1g

----------


## Rick

Camo is pretty dicey. You have to search for stuff when it's camouflaged.

----------


## BENESSE

> Camo is pretty dicey. *You have to search for stuff when it's camouflaged*.


   .  .   .   :no way:

----------


## randallss7

> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-...ife-90714.html


x2 on the Harbor Freight survival knife and at the bargen price of 9.49 it even includes a survival kit conveniently stored in the handle....lol. :Thumbup:

----------


## hunter63

I like the repelling hook feature....Little 550 cord....and down you go.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You don't need the knife or the paracord to go down. Goin' down is easy. Slowin' before the sudden stop takes a bit of practice however.

----------


## hunter63

Ah who, who, whoeeee......Yup you are right.

----------


## Winter

hahahaha.

I would do just fine with any of those.

----------


## hunter63

You know, just walking thru the dollar store.....looking at what knives are there for a buck, thinking that most any one of them is better than a sharp rock?

It's a tool, and I haven't seen anyone  just stop and ask their knife, when things go bad......"So, OK, paid $300 bucks for ya....do your stuff".

----------


## Farley

> x2 on the Harbor Freight survival knife and at the bargen price of 9.49 it even includes a survival kit conveniently stored in the handle....lol.


  It even says that its sharp,  what more could you ask for?   :Punk:

----------


## randallss7

you could easily make a spear out of it also, do not forget about that!  I'm going for two of them...NOT.

----------


## chinookpilot77

The best survival knife is the same as the best survival gun...the one you have with you at the time.  ;-)

I think that any knife around 5", full tang, sturdy grind, very sharp and comfortable in the hand will do as well as any other single knife.  

I always carry two...one skinning knife, and one knife that does everything else....

I cannot stand trying to skin with anything other than a "hair poppin" blade.

----------


## Winter

Thanks for your service Ch-47.

Curious as to why you are skinning game in a survival situation. You cut all the fat away and skin is edible and delicious.

----------


## chinookpilot77

> Thanks for your service Ch-47.
> 
> Curious as to why you are skinning game in a survival situation. You cut all the fat away and skin is edible and delicious.


I guide for pig hunters down here on 1200 Alabama acres nearly every week.  My needs are a little different than most in the fact that I skin, on average, 10-12 200lb+ pigs every time I take a group of 3-4 hunters out with me. I gut, skin and quarter over 1000 pigs a year.   I refuse to do it with the same knife I have been cutting wood with.  YES, I'm aware it can be done, but I want something so sharp it can cut you just looking at it, and I don't have time out there to be messing with honing an edge unless its back at the house after a hunt.

----------


## hunter63

> ..................   I refuse to do it with the same knife I have been cutting wood with.  YES, I'm aware it can be done, but I want something so sharp it can cut you just looking at it, and I don't have time out there to be messing with honing an edge unless its back at the house after a hunt.



10-4 on that....it gives me the willies to watch some one beating on a knife.......some say baton...some say beating the ship out of it.

----------


## Winter

Ahh, ok, that explains that.

----------


## hunter63

Well I'll tell ya....when I see someone post, "I have a 8" dia. cedar log and I want to baton it in half for a camp bench....what's the best knife?

My head screams, "What a Dumas, no knife, you moron, get an ax or wedges and a sledge,...use the proper tool".....but I digress.....
Sorry, got carried away.......

----------


## randyt

Another way is to change methods based on equipment. Rather than splitting a log with a knife for a bench, make a bench out of smaller stock. Like a row of 1 1/2" poles lashed together with spruce root or such.

----------


## Winter

> Well I'll tell ya....when I see someone post, "I have a 8" dia. cedar log and I want to baton it in half for a camp bench....what's the best knife?
> 
> My head screams, "What a Dumas, no knife, you moron, get an ax or wedges and a sledge,...use the proper tool".....but I digress.....
> Sorry, got carried away.......


Hunter, If you intend to build a cabin, you bring the tools you need. Now, if my boat sinks, I will need shelter for the night. Unfortunately I didn't have the foresight to bring my chainsaw. I did have my knife and I made shelter with it. 

Take your sig line for instance. I can process wood with a large knife, so, I don't have to carry an axe, a splitting maul, etc.

This is a survival forum right? It's not a "Everything is hunky dory and my truck is right there filled with tools" forum.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, I hear ya, good point. Thanks.............was just venting a bit.....You are correct...... mea culpa.
Problem is, a lot of people don't know the difference....and I do try to be helpful and positive......

----------


## Winter

No worries. I have found myself defending batoning for many years.  :Brickwall:

----------


## hunter63

I guess my point is this.....New guy come on and asks about splitting a log with his knife......of course he isn't really surviving, but practicing...good on him.
But he should know the difference on doing something because he *has to*.....and know how....fine,.....BUT I would advise him against using his knife in favor of a better tool, if possible....just like using your survival knife as a spear tip, or throwing it at game.
Break it, lose it.....and you are screwed.

Sorry , but it still gives me the willies....and I have done it when I had to......and avoided it when possible.

Heck I sawed down a 3" dia. sapling w/my SAK's saw, in an ill advised attempt to knock a coon out of the crotch....thinking "Hat"....and he laughed at me as he rode it down and took a powder.
I won't do that again.....LOL
Anyway carry on, I'll be quite now.......

----------


## Winter

So you almost got a temporary coon hat? hahaha

----------


## hunter63

I guess you can look at it like that.......LOL

----------


## Beo

To me, and this is just my humble opinion, I have knives for different tasks, I chop things with a camp Axe or plants with a machete. I have fighting knives (made for just the taking of a life), I have skinning knives (for skinning game), I have fillet knives (for fish), and what I've come to call "working knives" by which I mean knives that are suited for camp work, field craft, etc. usually having a 6 to 12 inch blade, serrated spine, and good tip and solid handle. I prefer a full tang myself. But what I've found from use is that a good knife is an all around knife that I can use for all of that, I carry a folder everyday, and have my fixed blade on my pack unless I'm in the forests then it's on my person. Generally my fixed blade is my SOG Fixation Dagger. But a must in my pack is a good multitool, for that I have the Winchester and I used that a ton over in Afghanistan. Different knives have different uses, but if I were in a survival situation I know my folder would be up to the task and I would have that on me. Remember a knife of any kind is just a tool, your best weapon for any situation is your mind and clear calm thinking. Just my opinion.

----------


## Batch

Isn't preparedness about having what you need when you need it and making do with what you have when you don't have what you need?

Does having a winch on your vehicle preclude the need for knowledge of how to make a Kochanski Flip-Flop winch. Does owning a lighter preclude the need for other forms of fire making.

Knowing the limits of your tools and how far you can push them is important. But, you can baton a wedge and then use the baton as a hammer.

I have damaged tools using them for an improvised purpose. And I don't advocate it. But, some times you have to take the risk to get home.

An example. I had my ball joinmts done on my truck and they had to take the disks and calipers off to do it. Well, the left a bolt loose and I had to drive about 45 miles of dirt road to camp and then I found a lost bolt just before we hit the pavement on the way back. My dad and Sean found a bolt and an eastern diamond back together. The bolt wasn't mine though . LOL

anyway, I switched the bolt so the brakes locked up if I backed up and got home and then replaced the bolt. 

Improvise and overcome. Right?

----------


## SLVRBK

I carry the Benchmade Nimravus......

----------


## Sarge47

> To me, and this is just my humble opinion, I have knives for different tasks, I chop things with a camp Axe or plants with a machete. I have fighting knives (made for just the taking of a life), I have skinning knives (for skinning game), I have fillet knives (for fish), and what I've come to call "working knives" by which I mean knives that are suited for camp work, field craft, etc. usually having a 6 to 12 inch blade, serrated spine, and good tip and solid handle. I prefer a full tang myself. But what I've found from use is that a good knife is an all around knife that I can use for all of that, I carry a folder everyday, and have my fixed blade on my pack unless I'm in the forests then it's on my person. Generally my fixed blade is my SOG Fixation Dagger. But a must in my pack is a good multitool, for that I have the Winchester and I used that a ton over in Afghanistan. Different knives have different uses, but if I were in a survival situation I know my folder would be up to the task and I would have that on me. Remember a knife of any kind is just a tool, your best weapon for any situation is your mind and clear calm thinking. Just my opinion.


Well said!  +1!.... :clap:

----------


## Beo

Batch, "Isn't preparedness about having what you need when you need it and making do with what you have when you don't have what you need?"

Well, yes, but that doesn't mean I'ma use a my knife to dig a fire pit if I have small shovel. But if I don't have a shovel and I need a fire pit, then yes. I don't shoot 100yrds with a pistol if I have rifle either.
Tools have uses and each task has the proper tool. BUT in a survival situation one will use what one has on them, with them, or near them. 
Personally I don't think anyone, no matter how prepared they are, is truly prepared for every situation, but trying is half the battle, and just may save your a$$ when you need it.
Again just my humble opinion, but great post BTW.

----------


## countryboy10

this probably doesnt sound like a dream to you but i wish i had a super sharp bamboo knife

----------


## Lamewolf

This post kinda sorta makes me laugh.  Not taunting the one posting it, but what I mean is some of the things you read and hear coming from so called "survival experts" say that a survival knife must be.  Some of them will say a survival knife must be big like a machete, some say a small knife.  Some say only a full tang knife will work and others say use nothing but a scandi grind and never use a stick tang knife. I'm 57 years old and have run the woods most of my life and used just about every kind of the knives I listed here.  I've used some really cheap knives too, but then when I was young, a $3 "Original Bowie Knife" as stamped on the blade actually had some decent quality to it and I still have a couple of them.  They were full tang knives with cheap riveted handles but had real leather sheaths !  I've used stick tang German Solengen knives that are very durable and I've still got a couple of them that are over 40 years old and still going strong.  I've got a few scandi knives, most of them Mora's that I would trust is a survival situation anytime because they are very durable even though they are only a 3/4 stick tang !  I've got and used quite a few Schrade Old Timers that have lasted for years and one of my favorites is my old 165 Woodsman - a very strong knife !  Bottom line is, if the knife is well made with decent steel and isn't some sort of wierd space cadet design with steel that is as soft as lead, will take and hold an edge, and is a fairly simple design, it will suffice as a survival knife !  Here are my preferences for a survival knife.  Blade length around 4 to 6 inches with a handle big enough to fit my hand and feel comfortable. Carbon steel like 1095, 5160, D2, O1 etc.  I prefer full flat grind but thats not set in stone.  Blade design, something simple like a drop or spear point.  Square spine for use with a fire steel, no serations or saw teeth.  And I prefer leather sheaths.  Again, these are my preferences, your's may be different, but I think knives that fit my preferences will do most of the chores needed of them when the chips are down.  I also prefer to carry a small pocket knife like a 3 bladed stockman, and a small belt axe.

----------


## randallss7

The Harbor Freight 8" survival knife is the best hands down, and if you act right now you can get it for 8.99, I'm ordering two as soon as I finish this post.

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-...ife-90714.html

----------


## Lamewolf

> The Harbor Freight 8" survival knife is the best hands down, and if you act right now you can get it for 8.99, I'm ordering two as soon as I finish this post.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-...ife-90714.html


Surely you are joking - right ?  I was at Harbour Freight on Sunday and took a look at them, put it back on the hook and walked away laughing too !  What a piece of junk, might make a letter opener, but the paper would probably dull it !

----------


## randallss7

> Surely you are joking - right ?  I was at Harbour Freight on Sunday and took a look at them, put it back on the hook and walked away laughing too !  What a piece of junk, might make a letter opener, but the paper would probably dull it !


yes just joking, just trying to be funny and keep it light.

----------


## Lamewolf

> yes just joking, just trying to be funny and keep it light.


I was hoping you were joking - wouldn'tt want to see you waste 20 bucks ! LOL  I just bought a Mora High Q Robust for 18 bucks and thats a good knife for the money !

----------


## finallyME

> The Harbor Freight 8" survival knife is the best hands down, and if you act right now you can get it for 8.99, I'm ordering two as soon as I finish this post.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-...ife-90714.html



You should read the reviews.  They are awesome....... :Wink: 

Here is a goodie "its a good knife for a cheap price but the blade fell out when i was cutting a tree and i cut my myself overall its a good knife."  He also rated it 5 stars and said "Best knife ever had".  Where do these people come from?

Another good one ..... "i just bought this knife yesterday and i havent used it much but it is the best knife i have ever owened"

"Bought one for each car. wrapped duct tape around handle and put flint into handle. The knife is substantial and makes a perfect inexpensive addition to any emergency go bag.
Stick type flint and a cotton swab fit into handle perfectly.
Duct tap on handle provides many uses. Bandages seals etc.
I'm a knife snob and this is a great knife for the money."

"I own 4 and gave away 5 for gifts. Great price and so what if the tang is 1.5 inches, Buy another one as a spare, the price is RIGHT!!!
It saved me aginst wild bore in Ohio Deep in the woods of east ohio. Two on that trip. Thanks........"

"'m surprised that nobody else has mentioned the nice little compass which is in the cap on the end of the handle. This knife took a little effort to get really sharp, but that's a GOOD thing because it really holds its edge. I don't know what the manufacturers are thinking, arming Americans like this. 80)>"

"I love my knife!! I spent 3 weeks in the bush with nothing but this knife and a canteen for water. This knife was a life saver, great for stalking animals, fishing and cleaning my kill. For the price you can't beat it."

----------


## Lamewolf

You should read the reviews. They are awesome.......

Here is a goodie "its a good knife for a cheap price but the blade fell out when i was cutting a tree and i cut my myself overall its a good knife." He also rated it 5 stars and said "Best knife ever had". Where do these people come from?

_Probably the only knife he has ever owned !_

Another good one ..... "i just bought this knife yesterday and i havent used it much but it is the best knife i have ever owened"

_After reading the first review, I'd be affraid to use it !_

"Bought one for each car. wrapped duct tape around handle and put flint into handle. The knife is substantial and makes a perfect inexpensive addition to any emergency go bag.
Stick type flint and a cotton swab fit into handle perfectly.
Duct tap on handle provides many uses. Bandages seals etc.
I'm a knife snob and this is a great knife for the money."

_The Duct tape will probably help hold the blade on too !_

"I own 4 and gave away 5 for gifts. Great price and so what if the tang is 1.5 inches, Buy another one as a spare, the price is RIGHT!!!
It saved me aginst wild bore in Ohio Deep in the woods of east ohio. Two on that trip. Thanks........"

_I wouldn't want to depend on a knife that it is possible the blade might fall off in a situation like that - wait a minute mister boar, my knife blade fell off and I need to grab my spare that is just like it.  Makes a lot of sense !_

"'m surprised that nobody else has mentioned the nice little compass which is in the cap on the end of the handle. This knife took a little effort to get really sharp, but that's a GOOD thing because it really holds its edge. I don't know what the manufacturers are thinking, arming Americans like this.

_Arming Americans ?  Yeah, its some third world country that wants to defeat us so they sell us knifes designed for the blades to fall off !_


"I love my knife!! I spent 3 weeks in the bush with nothing but this knife and a canteen for water. This knife was a life saver, great for stalking animals, fishing and cleaning my kill. For the price you can't beat it." 

_I could beat the price and quality !  I bought 2 good used Old Hickory butcher knives at fleamarkets last summer for $3 each and I know the blades ain't gonna fall off of them !_

----------


## hunter63

I have a thread going in another section....as I saw an ad for these...again....seems they show up ever 5 years or so....takes that long for everyone to for get how bad they really are......
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...val-Knife-quot

----------


## river

My favorite knife is a vintage Western-brand hunting knife from the 50s/60s, with the original leather sheath. It's such a beautiful lightweight piece that feels so natural in my hands. Even though the blade has a bit of rust and wear due to age, I spent a lot of time bringing life and sharpness back into her, and cleaning the sheath with leather conditioner. I wouldn't use it for heavy-duty jobs, but it's very reliable for EDC.
knife1.jpg
knife2.jpg

I also have a Smith & Wesson Homeland Security knife, which is like the Big Mama Bear of knives for when I'm out in the bush. Like many before me have said, the knife you choose will be heavily based on your own personal preferences, and what you ultimately need it for. But it's always fun to shop around and get various opinions.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
Introduction section is here...If you care to drop by and say hello.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## Wildthang

> You should read the reviews. They are awesome.......
> 
> Here is a goodie "its a good knife for a cheap price but the blade fell out when i was cutting a tree and i cut my myself overall its a good knife." He also rated it 5 stars and said "Best knife ever had". Where do these people come from?
> 
> _Probably the only knife he has ever owned !_
> 
> Another good one ..... "i just bought this knife yesterday and i havent used it much but it is the best knife i have ever owened"
> 
> _After reading the first review, I'd be affraid to use it !_
> ...


But.......But.......... Rambo uses one just like it only his is black!

----------


## randallss7

> But.......But.......... Rambo uses one just like it only his is black!


oh no the 80's Rambo knife is much cooler and better, the two key rings and the wire saw that came with them cut a many of tree limbs...lol

----------


## hunter63

> oh no the 80's Rambo knife is much cooler and better, the two key rings and the wire saw that came with them cut a many of tree limbs...lol


No they didn't, they kinked and broke before the first one was cut..........or,... ah, so I heard.......

----------


## randallss7

> No they didn't, they kinked and broke before the first one was cut..........or,... ah, so I heard.......


me to...just talking here say as I have never owned 4 or 5 myself...

----------


## wolverine_173

Ontario is my favorite right now. Excellent quality for the money.

Look at the rat 5, TAK or RAK

----------


## Lamewolf

> My favorite knife is a vintage Western-brand hunting knife from the 50s/60s, with the original leather sheath. It's such a beautiful lightweight piece that feels so natural in my hands. Even though the blade has a bit of rust and wear due to age, I spent a lot of time bringing life and sharpness back into her, and cleaning the sheath with leather conditioner. I wouldn't use it for heavy-duty jobs, but it's very reliable for EDC.
> knife1.jpg
> knife2.jpg
> 
> I also have a Smith & Wesson Homeland Security knife, which is like the Big Mama Bear of knives for when I'm out in the bush. Like many before me have said, the knife you choose will be heavily based on your own personal preferences, and what you ultimately need it for. But it's always fun to shop around and get various opinions.


I like a lot of the older sheath knives.  I have an real old Marbles that I no longer use because its basically got some collector value and I've got an old Monarch Solengen Bowie with a 7 inch blade and a PIC Solengen with a 6 inch blade.  Both the Monarch and the PIC have bone handles, the Marble has the clasic stacked leather handle.  All the old ones I have are top notch quality !

----------


## Great Dane

Lots of good posts in here. However, I'm surprised that there's no mention of SOG knives.

----------


## Lamewolf

I'm getting ready to buy what might be one of the best survival knives on the market.  Maybe not the best and it is a commercially made knife.  Its the ESEE Laser Strike.
eseeLS.jpg
Cant wait to try it out !

----------


## Great Dane

- Lamewolf

What made you decide on that particular knife?

----------


## Lamewolf

> - Lamewolf
> 
> What made you decide on that particular knife?


Size - not too big or too small, blade shape, 1095 carbon steel, micarta handle scales, handle size, lifetime no matter what no questions ask no BS warranty, great reviews, track record.  Need I say more ?

----------


## Great Dane

Don't get me wrong, it looks like a nice knife. But at that price, there are lots of options available when it comes to good knives.
I was just curious about what made you decide on that particular knife over others in that price range.

----------


## Lamewolf

> what defines a '' survival knife'' ?


A "survival knife" is a tool that has a handle on one end that you grasp with your hand and a blade on the other end that has a sharp edge on it that can be resharpened when dull that is used to cut, chop, carve, stab, slice various materials such as wood, cordage, brush, flesh, cloth etc, and be durable enoughto withstand such use during a survival situation.

From Lamewolf's survival dictionary !  :Smartass:

----------


## randallss7

> A "survival knife" is a tool that has a handle on one end that you grasp with your hand and a blade on the other end that has a sharp edge on it that can be resharpened when dull that is used to cut, chop, carve, stab, slice various materials such as wood, cordage, brush, flesh, cloth etc, and be durable enoughto withstand such use during a survival situation.
> 
> From Lamewolf's survival dictionary !


That and the handle is filled with lots of survifal goodies, I will refer to the Harbor freight survival knife once again.
built-in compass, sewing kit, safety pins, buttons, fishing line with hook, 6 matches with fire starting paper, lanyard and sheath. I am disappointed that there is no stone in the sheath.  The best part is you can put a nice long stick in the empty handle and make a sweet spear for hog hunting etc.  Two of these in your pack you should be good for any situation.

----------


## Lamewolf

> That and the handle is filled with lots of survifal goodies, I will refer to the Harbor freight survival knife once again.
> built-in compass, sewing kit, safety pins, buttons, fishing line with hook, 6 matches with fire starting paper, lanyard and sheath. I am disappointed that there is no stone in the sheath.  The best part is you can put a nice long stick in the empty handle and make a sweet spear for hog hunting etc.  Two of these in your pack you should be good for any situation.


And as soon as the spear hits the hog, the blade breaks off in him and he runs off wwith it.  But I guess thats why you put 2 of them in your pack ?  :Eek2:

----------


## hunter63

Of course you bring at least a couple.....kinda like Bic's....use a couple of times and toss.....

----------


## crashdive123

When it comes to the Harbor Freight Survival Knives........

One is none and two is WHAT THE HECK WERE YOU THINKING!

----------


## Rick

One is none. Two is one. I'm with you Randal. It's really all about stab placement. I generally try to stab a hog in the ear so it goes straight to the brain. They generally fall like a rock right where they stand. If they don't fall then you have a long spear you can use to just gently push them over. Kinda like cow tipping. It's an interesting aside that the Harbor Freight Knife happens to be the knife of choice for Anaconda hunters in Florida and around the world. It's another interesting aside that Anacondas are on my Florida list.


EDIT: Buhahahaha. I was typing when you posted. Great minds and all.

----------


## wildlearner

I carry like 3-4 knives on me at all times: and the two that are always the same are, A victornox swisarmy knife with two blades, a can opener, cork screw, saw, tooth pick, and tweezers. and the other one is a leathersman with all the same stuff plus pliers and a flashlight. The other knives I would cary with me is: A $5 wal-mart hunting knife, a multi-tool, and the CRKT RSK MK5 knife. I also carry a pocket/key-chain knife sharpener.

Edit: Oh almost forgot I also carry a waterproof flint and steel striker

----------


## randallss7

> And as soon as the spear hits the hog, the blade breaks off in him and he runs off wwith it.  But I guess thats why you put 2 of them in your pack ?


See I pay attention I noticed in the reviews the blades are apt to fall out of the handle so I say carry two. Plus you never know when you will brake the fishing string and loose your hook... so an extra hook never hurts.  I say for a few dollars more land a 80's model Rambo it comes with same equipment but also an awesome cable saw with key ring handles and a quality aluminum oxide sharpening stone on the fleather sheath this doubles your shelter building ability by at least -50%, fish catching and fire making by the same I would guess.

----------


## Lamewolf

> See I pay attention I noticed in the reviews the blades are apt to fall out of the handle so I say carry two. Plus you never know when you will brake the fishing string and loose your hook... so an extra hook never hurts.  I say for a few dollars more land a 80's model Rambo it comes with same equipment but also an awesome cable saw with key ring handles and a quality aluminum oxide sharpening stone on the fleather sheath this doubles your shelter building ability by at least -50%, fish catching and fire making by the same I would guess.


But you forgot to mention the fancy mall ninja knivess for killing zombies !  :Tank:

----------


## Lamewolf

> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-...ife-90714.html



Just saw something about this one I thought was strange !  I got out my copy of the Navy Seals Survival Training manual and was looking through it and noticed they have a picture of the Harbour Freight 8" survival knife it it as an example of a fixed blade survival knife.  You would have thought the Navy could afford a better one to put in their book !

----------


## hunter63

> Just saw something about this one I thought was strange !  I got out my copy of the Navy Seals Survival Training manual and was looking through it and noticed they have a picture of the Harbour Freight 8" survival knife it it as an example of a fixed blade survival knife.  You would have thought the Navy could afford a better one to put in their book !


I think the HF version is a knock off, of someone else's knives...as I have seen others for a whole lot more money that "looked" the same.......or some one is really ripping off the customer.

That is pretty funny though.........the Navy's version is most likely $800 bucks......LOL

FYI
https://www.google.com/search?q=surv...w=1093&bih=514

----------

